# Rock lath suppliers?



## jslash (Aug 1, 2013)

Hello,

I just signed up hoping to find an answer to the question: "Can I still find traditional rock lath"?

I have a home, built in the late 50's, that is completely plaster. I'm remodeling the bathroom and
have had to tear out a few walls and replace due to rot. I want to keep the house original in
the sense that I don't want to drywall the bathroom. I like the quality feel of plaster. Where
can I find the traditional materials? I believe they were 16" X 48"? Maybe 16" X 36"... I can't remember.

Thanks in advance!


Jim

--
Jim Hoffman
Oconomowoc, WI


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Badgerland Supply - Gypsum 

Try these guys----

Also---plaster can be applied right over standard drywall----for a repair, you might just want to use drywall as lath---


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Why would tile board not work?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Easy way, replace with Gypsum and then tape, mud, prime, paint. The lost art of plaster walls has gone the way of the Edsel. Some areas it is hard to find guys and gals that do it, unless you are in a town or near an area, where they do a lot of historical restorations.

The whole reason they went to GypRock, was that they were moving from traditional Plaster & Lathe, and Gypsum boards still was a new product, and you still had the use of Plaster to finish the walls, because that was how they were doing it in most mid range to upscale homes, around the late 30's.

50's I find it hard to still see Plaster in there, unless that neighborhood was a upscale Blue Blood neighborhood at that time, or White collar workers resided there. Plaster for the whole part in most areas, was being phased out by the 50's, for mud & taping on 4x8 sheets of Gypsum panels. You do find some homes from the 50's that are Masonite, not Gypsum on the inside walls.

Also in the 50's, homes started to become built quick and by returning vets of the Korean war, most were not intended to stand very long, same for those built after the returning soldiers from WWII.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

If you want to plaster, use blue board. It comes in 4x8 sheets like drywall, but the paper surface is made for plaster to adhere to like rock lath. A drywall supply company should have it or can get it.


----------

